# 1970-75 Pearson 33 or 1970 Columbia 36



## Barnabby (Jan 21, 2002)

I am interested in learning more about the 1970-75 Pearson 33 or 1970 Columbia 36. Can anyone give me some history on the construction and seaworthiness of these boats.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Pearson built two different 33 footers during the period 1970 to 1973. The first was the Pearson 33 which was a centerboard boat that replaced the Pearson Vanguard starting in 1968 or 1969 I believe. These were late CCA boats with large cockpits and comparably small interiors. They were mediocre sailers and were sort of middle of the road in terms of build quality. They had pretty heavy glass work but were not expecially well engineered. 

The Pearson 33 was replaced with the Pearson 10M (which was also called a Pearson 33 in some circles)in 1972 or so. This was a big version of the Pearson 30. These are very nice sailing boats and except for the out-turned hull to deck joint, were better engineered than their predecessor. 

The late 1960''s and the early 1970''s was not a great period for Columbia. The 36 was one of the nicer boats that they built but they were not all that well built and by the early 1970''s the design was quite dated. 

Jeff


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I purchased a 1973 Pearson 33 last season and as my first boat over 30'', am very happy with the boat all around. Great layout below, roomy cockpit, and very quality construction. The boat sailed better than I expected and has the traditional look without appearing dated. Any particular questions or concerns, just ask.


----------



## marsh025 (Jan 18, 2002)

Did you have to do alot of restoration? If you did,and you could do it all over again would you spend the money up front for a newer boat or was the restoration still cheaper than buying newer? I am thinking about doing something similar.Thanks!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I purchased a a 1974 Pearson 10M 10 years ago. I made upgrades every year - still less money than buying new. Great boat, stiff and fast, plenty of storage. We go everywhere - from Block Island to Maine to Marthas Vinyard. Bill Shaw said it was the best model they ever made.
Good Luck


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

In my case, I didn''t want to feel strapped with the investment of a newer boat. I wanted a sound "platform" on which to upgrade at my own pace. Electronics, rigging, sails, and finishes can all be done over time and if the boat is of Pearson quality and has been cared for, one can feel comfortable you will not over invest as you upgrade. Good luck as well.


----------



## DARE-Oriental (Oct 15, 2001)

Barnaby,
We sail a ''73 P-33. This is a boat that has been in my family many years. In fact we had ''66 Vanguard when I was a teenager (50 next month)

We think the P-33 is a great sailing boat. This model was made with 2 interior layouts. Our is the "competetion" model. The interior is not as comfortable as the "cruising "model.

No frills and quite sparse by today''s standards, but hopefully the one yuo''re looking at has been upgraded and cared for

Most all were built with Atomic 4. We did a change out with Universal diesel 10 yrs ago that was a perfect match to replace the A 4.

seaworthy? absolutely, for what they are. these are coastal boats. Our creek is shallow so we love the centerbord. 3''10" up. But they are well designed and built ( and comparably fast) I''ll want a different boat when I''m able to spend more than 2 weeks at a time.

"Molly Frances" A 72 model with A 4 , OK condition, crising model,new jib,old main, motivated seller sold (in 2000?) in Oriental. He was asking high teens. Don''t know sales price. 

If you get really interested I can fax copies of original sales brochure and other info.

Obviously I''m prejudiced.

feel free to email me [email protected]


----------



## Captain.Boatman (Jan 11, 2018)

I love the Columbia 36, it sleeps 6 up to 6'4", I am 6'3"!


----------

